
Notch streaming his 7dfps (+ 0x10c sub-game) entry - mrspeaker
https://twitter.com/notch/status/212178883888431105
======
mrspeaker
It's both for the 7DFPS competition, and will also be a sub-game in 0x10c. The
stream is here: <http://www.twitch.tv/notch>

